# Your Favorite Wheels



## Enterprise-A (Apr 5, 2003)

What would be the wheels you would want to see on a show 03' GTI? Whated a general idea of the one to get. I'm listing a few, but left it open to add more.


----------



## aquabat911sc (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: Your Favorite Wheels (Enterprise-A)*

I think its hard to go wrong with a BBS wheel. They are the classic german wheel. Your probably going to have lots of people tell you they're played out but, oh well. I dont see how something that is a great product is played out. If someone made the strongest 18in. wheel ever that was 3lbs looked great and only cost $25 dollars people would still say there played out because so many people would buy them.


----------



## 1qwkgti (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Your Favorite Wheels (aquabat911sc)*

You need to add HRE's to the poll. Those are the sweetest. My fav:


----------



## Enterprise-A (Apr 5, 2003)

You can add it if you haven't voted.


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Your Favorite Wheels (Enterprise-A)*

Hands down ABT Arguably the most gorgeous wheel ever to grace a German car:thumbup:

















_Modified by nuugen at 10:44 PM 7-20-2003_


----------



## 2K1Jettaz (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: Your Favorite Wheels (nuugen)*

BBS


----------



## mtulashie (May 11, 2000)

*Re: Your Favorite Wheels (2K1Jettaz)*

BBS CH is the best looking


----------



## steveaf92 (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: Your Favorite Wheels (mtulashie)*

Breyton's


----------



## Enterprise-A (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Your Favorite Wheels (Enterprise-A)*

I definitly like the BBS, but this Axis is a lot less inexpensive.


----------



## vw valance (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: Your Favorite Wheels (Enterprise-A)*

I just put these on today







I got the kumho ecsta's from tirerack and the rims from colour-tuning.de








I just put them on meaning I haven't driven on them yet,I'm wondering if the 16x9"s will rub in the rear even though they are stretched on 215/40's


----------



## Enterprise-A (Apr 5, 2003)

Your going to pop the tires bead seal on the first pot hole you hit. The tire is not rated for that width of wheel. 7.0-(7.5)-8.5 Wheel Width Range is the range for the tire. Result is the tire will fail and you'll crack the wheel. Should have used something more like this.
http://www.seffects.com/catalo...41870
Or maybe used a 17x8.5 with a 235/40Z17.


----------



## vw valance (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: (Enterprise-A)*

Well...there was about 20 mk3's at waterfest running the same setup...even this issue of PVW shawn's white golf is running 16x9" porsche rims in rear with 215/40 kumho's,(16x7.5" in the front with 205/40's like me).
I've talked with *green gawker* and *vwsport20* who have stretched Brock B2's and they drive aggressively with no problems








On the other hand I see what your saying but I figure that the front wheels,(16x7.5" with a not so aggressive 205/40 stretch), take most of the load bearing.One thing I didn't think about was that I now have 1-directional tires and with my setup they can't be rotated







so that means I have to have tires taken off and remounted on the opposite side of the car to rotate them properly....That sux!!!
This is similar to my car's setup,same rims and same tire sizes,(different tires).










_Modified by vw valance at 4:50 PM 7-26-2003_


----------



## Enterprise-A (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (vw valance)*

205/40 on a 7.5 on the front is good. The tire is rated for that. The 215/40 on the 9 inch rear isn't rated for that is all I'm saying. The manufacturer doesn't rate it over a 8.5 and after that it doesn't put as much a seal on the bead lip. If the bead lip doesn't stay sealed the tire can come off. I just wouldn't want to take a chance on ruining a wheel. Why do that anyway? A wider tire would provide more traction contact area. I run a 245/40 on a 8 inch on the rear and 225/40 on the front 8 inch. All wheels are 18's. I'm really considering using a 245/40 on the fronts when the current tires are worn out. 
Would like to have a set with 19x8.5 in the front and 19x9.5 in the rear run a 245/35ZR19 front and a 275/30ZR19 in the rear. Mainly for shows. 19's for daily driving wouldn't be too comfortable.


----------



## vw valance (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: (Enterprise-A)*

The reason for the stretch?? It's the only way to fit 9" wide tire under my fender,(and I still rub).I think running a 225/40 series would recquire rolling and 'pulling' the fenders out which is very expensive.


_Modified by vw valance at 11:55 PM 7-26-2003_


----------



## Sozsei (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: Your Favorite Wheels (Enterprise-A)*

Added Fikse, but I'll agree with HRE too.
Fikse Profil 13








Can't believe Schmidt isn't up there yet.


_Modified by Sozsei at 3:34 PM 7-27-2003_


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)




----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (improvius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *improvius* »_









if anyone wants a set of these, with maybe 500 miles on em, hit me up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: (tattoo20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tattoo20v* »_
if anyone wants a set of these, with maybe 500 miles on em, hit me up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What size? And why are you getting rid of them?
-Imp


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (improvius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *improvius* »_
What size? And why are you getting rid of them?
-Imp

17x8- 5x100, getting rid of them cause i ordered new wheels. had to get some H.R.E. wheels


----------



## DubMafia (Jul 18, 2003)

the ro_ja formula 5 in anthracite owns you!


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (DubMafia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubMafia* »_the ro_ja formula 5 in anthracite owns you!

the H.R.E. 540 17x8.5 with carbon centers owns you


----------



## sula89 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: Your Favorite Wheels (steveaf92)*

Arn't Breytons BMW Exclusive?


----------



## blakwag (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Your Favorite Wheels (sula89)*

IMO, CH's are played-out...
LM's...now we're talking http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blakwag (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Your Favorite Wheels (sula89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sula89* »_Arn't Breytons BMW Exclusive?

Not if you get them custom drilled.


----------



## BeetleJen (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Your Favorite Wheels (2K1Jettaz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2K1Jettaz* »_BBS

















These are the ones that I am looking for. If anyone's looking to sell both wheels and tires at a good price drop me a line! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DBJetta (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: Your Favorite Wheels (BeetleJen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleJen* »_
These are the ones that I am looking for. If anyone's looking to sell both wheels and tires at a good price drop me a line! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

for the price u wanna pay for rims u will NEVER get BBS's for that price! good luck in your rims search though!! and yor car would look nice with taht stye rim though! they are just mad $$$$$$


----------



## BeetleJen (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Your Favorite Wheels (DBJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBJetta* »_
for the price u wanna pay for rims u will NEVER get BBS's for that price! good luck in your rims search though!! and yor car would look nice with taht stye rim though! they are just mad $$$$$$


I don't necessarily want BBSs, I heard Axis does a good job of making more than fairly decent repros of their rims, so that's just fine with me. I'm just in the market for a good deal on both wheels and tires as a package, I don't care what brand or whatever they are as long as they would look hot on my bug!


----------



## DBJetta (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: Your Favorite Wheels (BeetleJen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleJen* »_

I don't necessarily want BBSs, I heard Axis does a good job of making more than fairly decent repros of their rims, so that's just fine with me. I'm just in the market for a good deal on both wheels and tires as a package, I don't care what brand or whatever they are as long as they would look hot on my bug!









axis= HOTT WHEELS but $$$$$$$$$$$!!!!! do some research cuz those cost money! For the price u u want for wheels and tires i suggest u go to sears and see what they offer u there!


----------



## Enterprise-A (Apr 5, 2003)

http://www.seffects.com/catalo...heels


----------



## Enterprise-A (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (Enterprise-A)*

Sorry, didn't include information. Here is a link to Axis wheels. 
http://www.seffects.com/catalo...heels


----------



## Kor (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: (Enterprise-A)*

HRE 449R








iForged Retro










_Modified by Kor at 6:40 AM 8-4-2003_


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Your Favorite Wheels (Enterprise-A)*

BBS RS


----------



## Eric24v (Jun 21, 2002)

BBS, ABT, Breyton, HRE, Brock... they're all good. Cant forget about Oettinger either


----------



## EuroDubbin (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Your Favorite Wheels (Enterprise-A)*

I gotta say the exclusive ones especially WRDs and RH


----------



## 87turbogti (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Your Favorite Wheels (Enterprise-A)*

i dont like a certain brand, i like a certain model. my top 5 are. bbs rx anthricite, bbs rc's, oettinger rz's, oz superlaggaras, and IWC quicksilvers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubmata (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: Your Favorite Wheels (Enterprise-A)*

Love my Rial Daytonas but if I money weren't an issue I'd go with either IForged Senekas or HRE 540s.
Rial Daytona:








HRE 540:








IForged Seneka:


----------



## dubmata (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: Your Favorite Wheels (Sozsei)*

Wow, those Fikse Profil 13 are beautiful.


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: Your Favorite Wheels (Enterprise-A)*









Any one of Fikse's styles is awesome, but this is the personal favorite...Mach V. Well, they've got the darn thing blocked I guess. Find on Fikse.com or goapr.com under products.


_Modified by Sheep at 6:29 PM 8-16-2003_


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Your Favorite Wheels (Sheep)*

I never understood on Brock B2's why you would run 16x9 in back on 16x7.5 in front when the car is front wheel drive. Might as well run 16x9 all around if possible. Isn't it possible?


----------



## Zoku (Aug 22, 2003)

I just purchased my first VW ever (GTI 20thAE) I used to have a copy of an old European Car magazine. The main story was about a modified GTI. It had these awesome Projektzwo (sp?) wheels on it.... no one's mentioned this company yet so I'm not sure if they're even around.


----------



## Enterprise-A (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Your Favorite Wheels (fluxburn)*

I run a 18x8 with +37mm offset in the front. Tire is a 225/40/18. The coilovers are B+G and the adjustment ring sets about an 1/8 of an inch from the tire currently. The back is a 18x8 with +37mm offset and a 245/40/18 tire. Helps put more rubber in the rear for cornering. If the wheel was available in a 9 for the rear it would be great, but I wouldn't run anything wider than a 8 in the front. 7.5 would be a better width considering the drop.
The adjustable coilovers are great. It's a dual spring setup instead of a cheap one short spring kind. The ride is rougher, but very good considering how low it is. It's a daily driver and only a couple sections of road are a pain. I hit a pot hole the other day and it let me know, but it didn't sound like I was about to rip the wheel off. 









_Modified by Enterprise-A at 10:04 AM 8-24-2003_


_Modified by Enterprise-A at 10:05 AM 8-24-2003_


----------



## Zoku (Aug 22, 2003)

damn, those rims look awesome. nice pic!!
Scott.


----------



## AxEgRyNdEr (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: (Zoku)*

im still in love with my RH's


----------



## Passenger not needed (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: Your Favorite Wheels (Enterprise-A)*









there is nothing wrong with gangsta....








lol im just kidding....CAn't GO WronG wiTh BBS!


----------



## Passenger not needed (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: Your Favorite Wheels (Enterprise-A)*









keep it GANGSTA!








just kidding, you can't go wrong with *BBS!*


----------



## Passenger not needed (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: Your Favorite Wheels (Passenger not needed)*

whoops, didn't mean to reply twice


----------



## Mikerophone16 (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: Your Favorite Wheels (Passenger not needed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Passenger not needed* »_whoops, didn't mean to reply twice


you replied 3 times







JP
anyways, i thing the focus rims are of the highest quality so they get my vote http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhillyer (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: (Enterprise-A)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enterprise-A* »_Your going to pop the tires bead seal on the first pot hole you hit. The tire is not rated for that width of wheel. 7.0-(7.5)-8.5 Wheel Width Range is the range for the tire. Result is the tire will fail and you'll crack the wheel. Should have used something more like this.
http://www.seffects.com/catalo...41870
Or maybe used a 17x8.5 with a 235/40Z17.

Fairly so. 
I've chunked sidewall from pinching serviceable fitment against the rim, and when clipping curb corners. I rely on those dogs to hold me where I command. I will not expose my sidewall to the roadway by using the stretched effect. I would have sliced through the sidewall by now with the fenders








Anyone using stretched have any unusual wear on the sidewall from hard highspeed cornering / drifting, especially in a concave (embanked) turn?


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Your Favorite Wheels (dubmata)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubmata* »_
HRE 540:










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: Your Favorite Wheels (QuickA2)*









BBS







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Diesel GLI (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: Your Favorite Wheels (87turbogti)*









Volk's... mmmmm...


----------



## Diesel GLI (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: Your Favorite Wheels (A-Tiller-the hun)*


----------

